# 4CRS Swap & Sale - May 2 & 3 - Durango, CO



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

The * 4Corners Riversports Swap & Sale is coming up on May 2nd & 3rd* in Durango, CO. 


We'll have hundreds of used kayaks, rafts, SUPs, canoes and tons of river gear, as well as 10-50% off store-wide on all new boats, boards and gear! 

*We’re also giving away a Boardworks Jetty 11′ Stand Up Paddle Board Package on Saturday at 1pm!* Click here for more info on how to enter to win a new SUP package!


You can also pre-register your used gear you'd like to sell, on our website at: https://www.riversports.com/swap


Doors open at 9am on Saturday and we’ll start displaying used gear at 7:30am.


Gear check-in will be on Friday, May 1st at 4CRS from 9am to 7pm. You can also pre-register your used gear online here.


Click here for more info. See you at the Swap!


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

I've never been to a raft swap and plan on attending this weekend. I have an odd question, should I plan on bringing cash or can one use a card at the swap for purchases?


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, we accept credit cards at the Swap! 

Gear check in just started and we'll be here until 7pm tonight, so come drop off any used gear you'd like to sell! 

Doors open at 9am tomorrow! We'll also be raffling off a SUP package at 1pm tomorrow (must be present to win). 

For more info, check out: https://www.riversports.com/jetty-11-sup-raffle-at-the-4crs-swap


----------



## VegasBoaterGirl (May 13, 2015)

Hi there! I have obviously missed the sale, but I was wondering if you had any of the "leftovers" available online or in-store? If not, do u know when your next event will be? Thanx for any/all info!! 😊


----------

